# κοντός ψαλμός αλληλούια = we're almost there; it won't be long now; ... is round the corner; nearly time now



## nickel (May 4, 2012)

Και καθώς κάποιοι αναρωτιούνται για τις διαρροές δημοσκοπήσεων, τους λέω: Κοντός ψαλμός αλληλούια.

*We’re almost there.
It won't be long now. / Not long now.
Sunday is round the corner.*

Είναι η δεύτερη σημασία από τις δύο που δίνει το ΛΝΕΓ:

ΦΡ. *κοντός ψαλμός αλληλούια* (i) η συζήτηση πρέπει να τελειώσει γρήγορα, χωρίς πολλά λόγια και περιστροφές (ii) σύντομα θα φανούν τα αποτελέσματα μιας υπόθεσης, για την οποία δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε ασφαλή πρόγνωση: _τα αποτελέσματα των Γενικών Εξετάσεων βγαίνουν σε λίγες μέρες· κοντός ψαλμός αλληλούια για τους υποψηφίους!_

Αντιγράφω και από το _Αλφαβητάρι των ιδιωματικών εκφράσεων_ του Ν. Σαραντάκου:

*κοντός ψαλμός αλληλούια:* για κάτι που θα γίνει σύντομα, για υπόθεση που τελειώνει όπου να 'ναι και επομένως δεν χρειάζονται πολλά λόγια. Κατά την κρατούσα εξήγηση, επειδή το αλληλούια είναι ο πιο σύντομος ψαλμός. Ωστόσο, ο Κουκουλές επισημαίνει ότι κατά τη νεκρώσιμη ακολουθία ψάλλονται πολλοί σύντομοι ψαλμοί μαζί με το αλληλούια (π.χ. _άμωμοι εν οδώ, αλληλούια_) και ακολουθεί η ταφή· άρα, η φρ. σημαίνει ότι κάτι θα τελειώσει σύντομα, όσο γρήγορα ακολουθεί η ταφή μετά τον βραχύ ψαλμό και το αλληλούια. Και δίνει κείμενο του 7ου μ.Χ. αι.: «ει δε τη τομή θάνατος επιδράμοι, βραχύς ψαλμός επικήδειος απαλλάττει τον πάσχοντα», που πράγματι θυμίζει τη φράση.
—Γράψε τ’ αδερφού σου και βλέπεις τι θα σου ειπή· αυτός ξέρει από τέτοια· κι ό,τ’ είναι να γίνη, να γίνη. Κοντός ψαλμός αλληλούια! [Κ. Παλαμάς, _Θάνατος παλληκαριού_, σ. 146]


----------



## bernardina (May 4, 2012)

Κυριακή κοντή γιορτή (καληώρα  )


----------



## daeman (May 4, 2012)

Σε τέτοια συμφραζόμενα, ένας σκανταλιάρης δαεμάνος δεν μπορεί παρά να πει: Hell is round the corner; it's tricky. :devil:
Say reduce me, seduce me, [They juice me, seduce me] Dress me up as Tootsie [in Stussey]. Hell is round the corner where I shelter. Ism's and schisms, we're living helter skelter [been livin' on a study]. If you believe and deceive common sense says shouldn't receive. Let me take you down the corridors of my life.
Ο daeman από την άλλη, θέλει να την αποφύγει όπως ο διάολος το λιβάνι και ζητά συγγνώμη που το δαιμόνιο πετάχτηκε τόσο νωρίς και δεν πρόλαβε να το συγκρατήσει.


----------

